
Show HN: Extract btc information for trustless recovery - dolfje
https://github.com/UwSoftWare/trustless_btc_recovery
======
dolfje
This is actually a follow up on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15852100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15852100).
We are creating a service to help everyone who has lost their bitcoin
password. Till now our clients had to go through the terminal for extracting
information (Thanks pywallet for intermediate solution). But we created a GUI
script to aid the extraction. This is also done trustless. So we never have
access to the funds. I'm asking hackernews to help and confirm the code
(Technically it is working, also the trustless part. But that should be
confirmed! As my reputation is zero ATM).

~~~
NicoJuicy
I have some visitors in a Dutch magazine for lost btc. Any referral fee?

~~~
dolfje
pm? nikos@uwsoftware.be

~~~
NicoJuicy
send. So you can remove your email ;)

